# Shredder beta



## stinginrivers (Oct 18, 2003)

As far as I am aware you buy those direct from Airtight Inflatables.

I forget the guys name who makes them but they are based out of the Ohiopyle area in PA.

For something more local I believe CKS sells the Culebra from Jack's Plastic
I haven't looked at them real close but the distinct difference is materials.

The shredder is going to be lighter in wieght but also les durable if you are plnning on creeking with it here in CO. The Culebra is made by Jack's Plastic in Farmington NM, and I think it is made of PVC which is going to hold up much better to colorado's sharp manky rocks.

If you are not planning on abusing yours like I do mine which is a Stinger (made by the defunct colorado headwaters) the shredder is a fantastic boat. They are made back east for the smoother older river beds.

Sorry if I was rambling.


----------



## crestone (May 11, 2005)

I second what stingingrivers has to say. I bought a Jack's Plastic Culebra last year and have had great luck with it. It's a pretty durable boat (I hit numerous rocks last year, no punctures). I liked the design a little better than the shredder because the cross tubes are on top of the main tubes, thus keeping the floor high in the bow and stearn. In addition, if you're woried about portability, it weighs 45lbs and disassembles into 5 peices. Really the only drawback to this type of boat is that it is a bit back heavy and will definately flip on a medium to large curler. Other than that, these boats are great fun, they respond much more rapidly than a raft...


----------



## Wilderness Aware (Jan 19, 2006)

*Shredders...*

I would highly recommend the Shredder (made by Tom Love in Ohiopyle) over any of the 'knock offs' that have come along over the years. 

They were actually designed by Tom for the Tully River in Australia back in the early to mid 80's. 

They travel well and in the years I paddled one I never had any problems with durability. 

They handle big water well and run big drops without any trouble (Tom ran one through the Black Canyon and styled it).

Having paddled both the two-man and four-man Shredders I would most definately not recommend the four-man (I'd go for a more conventional raft if you're looking for somthing bigger than the two-man).

You can contact Tom here:

Airtight Inflatables
P.O. Box 36 
Ohiopyle, PA 15470
724-329-8668

Good Luck!


----------



## stinginrivers (Oct 18, 2003)

Eric you make it sound like you have actually paddled a shredder before, now it is true I have heard rumors of this but the only time I see you is in your office boy outfit.

Disclaimer if this is not Eric then go inside the office tell him to go boating.

As far as the shredder thing goes yes they are sweet boats but the Tully and the Upper Yough are very similar rivers with old smooth river rock. My friend popped his pretty easily on the Black Rock section of clear creek. If you are running things like clear creek, bailey, and other newer river beds just be careful.


----------



## Wilderness Aware (Jan 19, 2006)

*Disclaimer...*

Well Danny-boy, first things first. I was always told to paddle water not rocks so I guess I'm coming from a different perspective. 

I'm making the assumption that if someone is looking for a high performance boat like the Shredder then they'd be prepared to paddle with some finese. Now if you want to beat your way down the river then we have a pile of used hypalon here at the shop I'd be happy to part with.

On a different note. It's true that I'm office bound more often than not now a-days but I have to pay the bills somehow. Sucks only getting 50 days on the water last year. 

Speaking of work and paying bills, can you even see the mountains from all the way down there in the 303? 

Next time you make that loooong drive back to the mountains you should stop by. Give me a heads up if you want to paddle or if you need a place to crash.

EY


----------



## stinginrivers (Oct 18, 2003)

What are you talking about, I look at the same view as you everyday. I have a picture of Princeton as my screen saver......

I might be down on saturday for a little pine creek numbies fun... If I do I'll give you a shout...

Danny


----------



## retroracer (May 30, 2004)

*shredder 4 sale*

Shredder on sale on Craigslist.org Look on the Denver site under boats.


----------



## Jerbready (Apr 21, 2006)

*Culebra*

I have never run the shredder, but i do have a Culebra. As far as i understand the only major diffrence between the two is the splash guard on the front of the Shredder. The Culebra has a tie in floor, seems to track and handle fine. The boat is stable, although when its running low on air the tubes seem to become slightly unstable and tend to roll under the floor (its not as bad as it sounds). I spent most of last season paddling the boat, mainly through class 3+, 4- on high water on the upper Northfork in wyoming. So unless you had your mind set on the Shredder, maybe look into a Culebra.

12' 16"Dia. Tubes

http://jpwinc.com/index.php?page=products&item_no=CULEBRA


----------



## rivermanryan (Oct 30, 2003)

I am happy with my Culebra. Picked mine up at Four Corners Riversports in Durango.


----------



## Hartje (Oct 16, 2003)

this is a good topic...

I've always thought the Shredder is the ultmate raft craft. I've paddled well-worn Shredders down the Upper Yough a bunch of times, which is full of rocks, and the boat always handled like a champ. We used to sidesurf manky, trashy holes and do 360s without care of flipping. 

I've also always wondered about the other options, because used Shredders are hard to find and new ones are pricey with a longish waiting period. 

It's nothing that will happen soon, but I would love to have a Shredder in my quiver of rivercraft.


----------



## akblair (Apr 27, 2004)

I have a shredder and have paddled it for 5 years. For me, its the best boat ever. Last year, I got a small frame for it so that I can row it. It handles great in big water and is fun for floats. I run it down the Roaring Fork alot which is very rocky and I haven't had any trouble yet. I will say, the front flap does catch wind on long paddle outs. Can be a pain!


----------



## brettb (Apr 9, 2005)

Thanks for the info! so this is what I understand then:

The shredder made back east is of a softer material? 
what material and what size is it? Tube size? Whats the going rate for this baby?

The Culebra from Jacks plastics is apparently PVC? is now 11' long with 19" tubes and run $1500 ish!

Some say shredder better but Culebra tougher!?

I will be on Clear Creek Sections mostly as I live in Georgetown, now from what I have read about cataraft tubes from Jacks is they can puncture and/or rip on sharp rocks in a really bad position!? I dont know? I usually Yak and have picked up rafting in the last couple of years to go with freinds and family since I've lost boating partners! I own a 14 foot and 10 foot Hypalon rafts and seem to bounce around pretty well in Clear Creeks industrial sections! just need a little more help and/or debate regarding what would be best for my situation!

At my expense please have at it! Thanx again!!!!


----------



## danger (Oct 13, 2003)

there's a shredder in empire you can borrow to run the clear creek when it comes up. 

email me
dan
[email protected]


----------

